# Bluetooth : non disponible !



## Miguelino (11 Juin 2007)

Salut,

J'ai un problème avec ma connection Bluetooth, alors que je travaillais tranquillement, ma souris s'est bloquée et j'ai perdu ma connection Bluetooth, le petit sigle dans la barre menu est tracé, et quand je clique dessus, il est indiqué (Bluetooth : non disponible). Pour info, j'ai macmini avec Bluetooth intégré. Je n'arrive non plus à trouvé la tableau de bord Bluetooth dans les préférences système !

Merci de me venir en aide, parce que je ne sais vraiment pas comment réparer !


----------



## Miguelino (11 Juin 2007)

Fausse alerte, excusez-moi, le problème a été réparé après un redémarrage de l'ordinateur !


----------



## alex.sc (11 Juin 2007)

pour ceux a qui un redemarrage ne suffirait pas, en general, il suffit de faire un reset de la carte mere :
etaindre, debrancher tous les cables, appuyer 5sec sur le bouton de mise en marche
tout rebrancher, demarrer


----------



## Miguelino (10 Septembre 2007)

alex.sc a dit:


> pour ceux a qui un redemarrage ne suffirait pas, en general, il suffit de faire un reset de la carte mere :
> etaindre, debrancher tous les cables, appuyer 5sec sur le bouton de mise en marche
> tout rebrancher, demarrer



Bonjour, j'ai à nouveau le même problème avec mon mac mini et le redémarrage de suffit pas, est-ce qu'il faut faire comme indiqué, j'ai peur de me créer un autre bug, ou y-a-t-il une autre solution ?

Merci de me répondre


----------



## Miguelino (10 Septembre 2007)

Bon pour info, j'ai essay&#233; le conseil de alex.sc et &#231;a &#224; l'air de fonctionner !

Sur ce je d&#233;connecte, parce que j'ai l'impression que je me parle &#224; moi-m&#234;me dans ce forum ! ;-)


----------



## Yann D (23 Août 2013)

J'ai exactement le même problème mais ce SUJET EST ABORDE DANS UNE DISCUSSION PLUS RECENTE :
forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/probleme-bluetooth-non-disponible-macbook-pro-976872.html

Du jour au lendemain " Bluetooth : non disponible ". :mouais:
Dans Préférences système et A propos de ce Mac rien d'anormal mais ça dépend des jours car tout ce qui est bluetooth peut disparaître.
Alors j'ai essayé
 redémarrer
 éteindre puis démarrer
 utilitaire de disque
 réinitialiser PRAM
 réinitialiser NVRAM
 réinitialiser SMC
 réinitialiser la carte mère
mais rien à faire 

J'ai peur qu'il s'agisse d'un problème matériel mais je ne peux plus lancer l'Apple Hard Test ! En effet le clavier de mon MacBook Pro (milieu 2009 OS 10.8) refuse toute commande au démarrage ! Un lien entre les 2


----------

